# What are Aldi like to work for?



## dodo (10 Jun 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has worked for Aldi as I have been to two interviews and is looking like I might be offered the job as a Manager,but I just want to know if they are a good employer,
What are the Pro's and Con's

cheers


----------



## tvman (10 Jun 2011)

A friend of mine worked as a regional manager (responsibility for around 5 stores). Very well paid but they he worked incredible hours (60-70 per week minimum). He packed it in after  2 years I think but said it was great experience.


----------



## Complainer (11 Jun 2011)

Loads of info on this boards.ie thread


----------



## horusd (11 Jun 2011)

I have a friend working there for 5 yrs. He works hard and long, but he loves it.


----------

